# few pics of my diamonds



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

just few pix I took recently

The black





























The blue


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

nice fish - looks similar to mine! i can't wait until mine looks like that.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey jack,
Your blue diamond is looking awesome! Mean looking! I post poned my delivery of my 4-5 blue diamond, till the end of the month. I may have to push again, because I'm trying to cycle my new tank, with out using the old hob's established media. Don't trust the quality.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

nice man i really like the 4th pic. not the photo itself cause it's a little off but the p looks GREAT!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

very nice rhoms you have there.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

jamezgt said:


> very nice rhoms you have there.


Thank you.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

thats a really nice looking fish you got there..like the tank setup as well


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

i love this pic. looks great i just didnt like the corner being in there haha


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yes, i like it too, my avatar









hope it would post for me in the wide open tank but no....only in the safety of its hideout


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

was it your avatar before this post? i never noticed that haha.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice fish. like the setups too makes them look meaner


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice looking fish and pictures are well done. I hope this is not all we see from them and wish you all the best in the future. I like the light ration in your pics as well as some of the action shots are relly cool.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

nice looking collection


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

No0dles said:


> nice looking collection


thank you


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

slick pics. I really need to work on my picture taking skills :S


----------

